# Has your dog been stung by a bee?



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Codie is chasing bees constantly - they are all over my azaleas, honeysuckle, etc. I don't know if she has caught one yet, but she sure is trying.

If she got stung, would I know it by hearing her yelp or seeing a sting spot? What happens when a dog gets stung, and especially if she gets stung in the mouth while trying to eat it?

{Just an aside, she loves it outside and it's really hard to get her to come in now that it's good weather. There is too much going on out there that interests her. Last night I heard loud, excited (borderline screaming) barking and she had something cornered in the yard. So I got the flashlight and went to see what the fuss was about. After searching for a few minutes, I found it was some sort of (huge) caterpillar/worm type of thing, about 4 inches long. It's good to know she's protecting me from such dangerous things!  }


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some dogs (like some people) are allergic to bee stings and it can be quite dangerous for them. Without treatment (which might be as simple as an antihistamine, like Benadryl) they swell up and can have serious respiratory problems.

Most dogs will not react this way, but I can't imagine it's much fun for them getting stung.

As I mentioned on another thread, I had a black lab that would snatch bees and yellow jackets out of the air, swish them around a bit and spit them out - quite dead but otherwise intact. I don't know how he did it without getting stung, but he never acted like he was stung.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think Bella's been stung by a bee as yet. We don't have bees in our yard too often, though she does love to chase bugs. I am not sure that if she were stung that I would even know about it unless she had a reaction of some sort.

Bella is not too much of a sissy-baby where pain is concerned. She takes her shots like a champ, although I must say, she cries when she is getting her nails clipped (professionally - it is not hitting the quick, believe me!). She can be a silly girl.

She cried once when we were playing tug; I think the frayed rope got caught in her tooth/gum. Other than that, she is a pretty tough cookie. I am the wuss. She is very strong, very muscled and her teeth are very big. She doesn't ever intentionally bite, but when we play, she will accidentally graze my hand or something and it HURTS. When we're playing tug, she can almost pull my arm out of socket! She can darn near knock me over when she has running momentum. She's pretty rock solid for 40 pounds!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Both my dogs were stug by bees/wasps when they were puppies. They liked to chase them...until they were stung. Both yelped and whined (heck, we thought Gizmo was being murdered, but he is a drama dog, so can't judge by him), but we didn't have any serious side effects or anything.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

didee said:


> Codie is chasing bees constantly - they are all over my azaleas, honeysuckle, etc. I don't know if she has caught one yet, but she sure is trying.
> 
> If she got stung, would I know it by hearing her yelp or seeing a sting spot? What happens when a dog gets stung, and especially if she gets stung in the mouth while trying to eat it?
> 
> {Just an aside, she loves it outside and it's really hard to get her to come in now that it's good weather. There is too much going on out there that interests her. Last night I heard loud, excited (borderline screaming) barking and she had something cornered in the yard. So I got the flashlight and went to see what the fuss was about. After searching for a few minutes, I found it was some sort of (huge) caterpillar/worm type of thing, about 4 inches long. It's good to know she's protecting me from such dangerous things!  }


Depends on how stoic the dog is as to whether you would hear a yelp. Around here it is more wasps and yellow jackets than bees. Plus we have a thing we call ground hornets. Black and yellow, nearly as long and big around as a man's ring finger. They can bite the fire out of you but aren't really aggressive. I have messed with them and never been stung. I have dogs at times that will catch all of those. Bandit used to be a master at grabbing them out of the air. At time I could see where he got bit. But never once did I hear a yelp.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

My/mom's GSD got stung by a bee when she was a puppy. I was working and she was outside. She came inside, sat down in front of me, waited for me to look at her then _screamed_.

I took her to the vet right away, she had been stung in the mouth and was already badly swollen by the time we got there. He fixed her up, but if she'd not been treated quickly could have had major respiratory issues, ie: suffocation.

She hasn't gone near a bee since, though? All's well that ends well.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

Mason has a habit of catching and eating insects. The more they move, the more fun he has with it. When he was a puppy, he happened to catch a bee that had gotten into the house. It stung him on the tongue. He didn't make a sound, but I swear, I've never seen such a terrified look on a dogs face. Ever. It's the only reason I knew something was wrong.

Thankfully, he didn't swell up (about the only thing that doesn't result in that reaction.. go figure).


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup. Both of mine have. Leroy's face swelled up. With Lucy I heard a yelp, but didn't see any swelling. I always keep benadryl on hand. Give little dogs 1 tab, and big dogs 2 if they get stung.


----------

